# Intel Releases New Logo & Slogan



## LegendKiller (Dec 31, 2005)

Thursday Intel announced the successor to its 37 year old logo and the "Intel Insideâ€? slogan that has accompanied it for the last decade. The new logo features a similar oval swirl surrounding the company name which no longer features the lowered "e" along with the new slogan "Leap Ahead". Intel is expected to formally reveal this re-branding with further details during next weeks Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.
Source:Reuters
*neowin.net/images/news/logos/intel_logo.jpg


----------



## sms_solver (Jan 1, 2006)

when will intel going to release new processors that will bear these new logos?

i think yr 2006 is the year for intel...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2006)

^^
Should be so, else AMD will chop its market share


----------



## jay4u (Jan 1, 2006)

i dont want new logo from them but a new chipset design.... amd beats their processors and n4 chipset beats the intel onboard solutions hands down.... also the prescott based board heats very fast and make lot of noise...

i hardly thinks its gonna be their year


----------



## anandk (Jan 1, 2006)

they had good thing going with 'intel inside'....
well, but thats the way the cookie crumbles...


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 1, 2006)

Intel inside-Idiot outside

Leap Ahead-????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 2, 2006)

Leap ahead - Fall in the pit 
Leap ahead - Break ur head
Leap ahead - Fall dead
Leap ahead (and fall down, no need to go further )


----------



## rajas (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks gr8 man.


----------



## iChaitanya (Jan 3, 2006)

Leap ahead?

btw, logo seems good!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 3, 2006)

Leap ahead-AMD drop dead


----------



## knight17 (Jan 3, 2006)

the former logo was not bad and
the slogan is also good
but in reality Intel is now outside


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Jan 4, 2006)

Good comments by Qwertymaniac heh ha heh heh


----------



## godsownman (Jan 4, 2006)

Logo is excellent , Leap ahead. 

Looks like everyone likes the word LEAP.

Even Times Of India ( Bombay Edition) edition used the word leap far too often in the New Year's edition .

Wonder Why ...... Leap 

Regards


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 6, 2006)

That's really great

guess AMD 's net slogan
??


----------



## hairatheesh (Jan 9, 2006)

only the logo!


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2006)

looks cool man 8)


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jan 30, 2006)

I think intel need a logo coz after amd'athlon it need some market stent coz they r not able to beat amd at chip set level.


----------



## ashishsingh_bhatia (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks good the change is welcomed


----------



## jamyang312 (Feb 1, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Leap ahead - Fall in the pit
> Leap ahead - Break ur head
> Leap ahead - Fall dead
> Leap ahead (and fall down, no need to go further )



no wonder u r QwertyManiac!


----------



## coolendra (Feb 1, 2006)

Huh..........

jst an " OLD WINE IN A NEW BOTTLE "..........

wat say guys ????????


----------



## sumit_ind (Feb 14, 2006)

Its the performance which maters, every thing is secondary logos etc ..


----------



## iBrood (Feb 16, 2006)

Out of all products, Intel looks stronger than AMD only when it comes to mobile processors. For everything else, AMD is just extending their lead.


----------



## shaan_iam (Feb 24, 2006)

LEAP AHEAD.....
It is really a meaning go to intel site....
they say every year is a leap year for them
AND THAT IS WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO SHOW


----------



## shaan_iam (Feb 24, 2006)

IT IS REALLY FASCINATING TO HEAR THAT 



INTEL HAD SHOWN WHAT THEY THINK.....
THEY SAY EVERY YEAR IS LEAP YEAR FOR THEM ....TRY TO FIND THE REASONS BEHIND IT ON THE SITE OF INTEL


----------



## svk (Mar 4, 2006)

its nice 2 hear that they're gonaa leap ahead.


----------

